# A Bouquet of Feathers



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've kept all Dooby's big feathers as he's moulted them out. I don't know what to do with them really, but I made this photo:-


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a beautiful photo!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol. i take all my feathers (big ones aswell) and stick them in a bowl. I just love finding feathers and now that i have 12 birds it's not hard to find any


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a great picture Plukie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Really great photo Plukie  I don't have to many of Spikes long feathers since he kept breaking his tail off, being a clumsy tiel.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Beautiful photo!!

I have been collecting feathers from Pucca & Peaches. I haven't figured out what to do with them yet.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

We keep all of our feathers aswell its nice to see all the different colours together there so soft aswell


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love the picture, how'd you get the black background but still able to see the feathers nicely??


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I arranged all the feathers onto a black piece of card, took a photo and then used an orange spotlight filter on Photoshop, fading it until I got what I wanted. I did it all on the floor and took a shot looking down on it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh now this is just too cool


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow Thats really cool!!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I too collect feathers.... some I keep just because they are too cool.... and the rest I make cat toys for friends with cats, they are a GREAT hit among them!.... and the best part... FREE!!!

you can make a wall art thing... glue them to a lamp... a centerpiece... even some earrings... I been wanting to do them just need to get the metal thingys


----------

